# F.I.E. titan .380 cal. Help!!!



## drywalsman (Sep 29, 2007)

Just received an old F.I.E. Titan .380 cal. Looks in pretty good shape. want to take it apart, but don't know how. Has anyone heard of this brand of gun??

mike


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Can you post a picture or two of it?


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Is it K.I.E. or F.I.E.? If it's F.I.E. run a search on the internet. I came up with holsters at Cheaper Than Dirt, and magazines at Bob's Gun Shop in Royal Ar. Plus there are more listings that I didn't read.
I have an old wish book that lists the F.I.E. Super Titan 2. A similar design was made by Targa (Tanfoglio) called the GT .380 XE. Is it a dbl column magazine? 
I note that they both have an open-topped slide similar to the Berreta and Taurus lines. In fact they look very similar to the Berreta models 84,85 and 86. The 85-B being the dbl column (13 rd) .380, and 86 being the single column (8 rd) models.
That wish book is the 1988 Sportsmans Gun Annual (Harris Publications). They both at that time had an MSRP of around $200.
I would have a gunsmith check it before shooting to ensure that it would be safe. He could also show you how to field strip it for normal maintenance.
Good luck with your search.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070928190232AAquy4X


----------



## skeletonkeeper (Dec 23, 2011)

I used to have a number of titan .25s and really liked them. I had a super titan .380 and first time I fired it the frame cracked right about where the safety level is located. I had never seen a firearm do that before. I had an opportunity to get another .380 and took it. I would like to know where I could send the cracked one to get it fixed. I like the feel of the super titan.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

the FIE titans were one of the original junk guns.... yours needs to be melted down and turned into a door stop or nails or something useful..... fixing your gun is like rebuilding the motor in a yugo....


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

drummin man 627 said:


> Is it K.I.E. or F.I.E.? If it's F.I.E. run a search on the internet. I came up with holsters at Cheaper Than Dirt, and magazines at Bob's Gun Shop in Royal Ar. Plus there are more listings that I didn't read.
> I have an old wish book that lists the F.I.E. Super Titan 2. A similar design was made by Targa (Tanfoglio) called the GT .380 XE. Is it a dbl column magazine?
> I note that they both have an open-topped slide similar to the Berreta and Taurus lines. In fact they look very similar to the Berreta models 84,85 and 86. The 85-B being the dbl column (13 rd) .380, and 86 being the single column (8 rd) models.
> That wish book is the 1988 Sportsmans Gun Annual (Harris Publications). They both at that time had an MSRP of around $200.
> ...


My 84 is the dbl. column 13 round magazine, and my Model 85 is a single stack magazine.


----------

